# [UPDATED] Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation



## coderunknown (Sep 21, 2014)

NOTE: Review has been updated with a lot of new addition.

Finally bought the 2014 release of Moto G to replace my ageing LG Optimus One.

*i.imgur.com/W04WPfy.jpg




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/AplAuJ8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rAcHD8b.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zeRDHnf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yNSVnZl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YUjEL21.jpg


*unboxing*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ujAOSK4.jpg


*thats one massive upgrade: 3.2" to 5.0"*

The mobile ships with same accessories as 2013 model.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/C1eOhpW.jpg


*Good luck charging your mobile with that crappy charger*

Luckily unlike last gen (picture below), this one doesn't have any logo on the stock screen guard and should be usable for a few months. As no proper screen guard was available at the time of purchase, saves me the headache of hunting down for one. Turns out the stock screenguard is quite poor and easily gets scratched but still should last for a few more months.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GVUW9bP.jpg
*first gen had this big Moto Logo on stock screenguard. absolutely stupid of Motorola.*



Generation leap:


ModelMoto G XT0133 (2013, 8GB)Moto G XT1068 (2014, 16GB)OSAndroid 4.4.4Android 4.4.4SOCSnapdragon 400 (MSM8226, 4 X Cortex A7 @ 1.2Ghz, Adreno 305 @ 450Mhz)Snapdragon 400 (MSM8226, 4 X Cortex A7 @ 1.2Ghz, Adreno 305 @ 450Mhz)Ram1GB1GBNAND8GB (5.5GB free, non-expandable)16GB (12GB free, microSD card upto 32GB)Display4.5" IPS LCD, 720X1280 (326ppi)5.0" IPS LCD, 720X1280 (294ppi)Dimensions129.9 x 65.9 x 11.6 mm141.5 x 70.7 x 11 mmWeight143g149gCamera5MP back (720p video recording, LED flash), 1.3MP front8MP back (720p video recording, LED flash), 2MP fontConnectivityBT 4.0, Wifi 802.11 b/g/n, HSDPA, microUSB 2.0, UsbOTGBT 4.0, Wifi 802.11 b/g/n, HSDPA, microUSB 2.0, UsbOTGSensorProximity, ambient light sensor, compass.Proximity, ambient light sensor, compass, gyroscope.PriceRs.12,500Rs.13,000

Side by side, Moto G 2014 is a true phablet and the whole casing is massive compared to 2013 edition. This will upset some as 4.5” was said to be more suited for one hand operation by Motorola themselve a year ago but there is also a hidden achievement. Despite the huge increase in overall size, the new one weights just 6g more taking the total to 148g. And due to the increased size felt lighter.

Motorola kept a good amount of space along the top and bottom of the phone but instead of wasting it, this time around they added dual front stereo speaker. I was worried that the front speaker will give it a Moto E kind of look (read ugly) but once i had the device in my hand, i was sure Motorola did learn its lesson from E. And because of the dual speakers gives it a more premium look. The speaker resides underneath the bar which is plated in chrome colour. At the back is the usual camera, flash & Moto dimple but gone is the speaker pushed to the front. Just like last gen, the new mobile is protected by a nano coating that makes it splash resistant. Though some have completely submerged the phone in water and got away, such stunt can very easily result in a dead phone as the earphone & charging port are open.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/dAMr0S9.jpg



Rest of the configuration stays mostly the same with the same volume rocker & power button on the right, headphone jack at the top, charging/USB port at the bottom and left side left blank.  Front camera switched side going from left to right side and the notification light next to it. No camera button this time too. Not a camera addict so no problem for me but others may care. The back camera got a decent upgrade going from 5MP to 8MP whereas front camera went from 1.3 to 2MP. Video recording stays the same at 720p.

*Update:* Volume and power buttons now require more pressure. At first it felt like poor manufacturing but turns out it was deliberate. 1st gen Moto G's buttons were easy to press. Too easy actually that many have reported accidentally unlocking of the phone while kept in pocket. With more pressure required now, there shouldn't be accidental unlocking of mobile. Another +1 to Motorola for fixing these kind of small annoying problem that usually goes unfixed. One step closer to a perfect phone.

Tested a few calls and the voice clarity is good. Strangely i failed to find the mic. Not quite sure but may have been moved inside the bottom speaker bar. This way the mic which is usually at the bottom part is no longer prone to pocket lint clogging the hole.

Just like last gen, back cover is matte so no fingerprints and has a rubbery feel which along with the curve only helps to offer better grip. Back cover is removable with multiple colour options available for purchase. Underneath it is the non-removable battery but this time it is covered by a plastic shell. There are 3 slots along the top (2 X microsim + 1 microSD).

The mobile arrived with almost every app being outdated by as much as 2 months. As soon as the mobile connected to PlayStore i was greeted by update notification of around 25 apps. That was a huge list.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/R6kU4Fw.jpg
*almost every apps requires an update*



Although the mobile lacks bloatware, not all apps will be used.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/RsQHdJj.jpg
*time to clear the app drawer*



So instead of updating, i went on a disabling spree. Total apps disabled: 32.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/L4sQhpN.jpg
*anything with Google infront of its name had to go*



But this helped as reflected in battery. Less apps = less consumption of memory but also less wakelocks (spoiler: no wakelocks).

Motorola did some customization of their own with the most notable being dual sim manager, Camera with slide out controls & Motorola ID. It is nice that Motorola limited the customization to only those areas where it felt stock Android is just too vanilla for any kind of appeal instead of of complete overhaul of framework irrespective of customers liking it or not.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Zk0FJye.jpg
*dual sim settings.*




Upgrade Phase I:

Processor & ram stayed the same since first gen so scores may jump up slightly but real life difference will be negligible. Instead will post gaming performance next week once i have a few highend games with me.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/83MgNrK.jpg
*Moto G 2014 CPU_Z* 

*i.imgur.com/et2YNPA.jpg
*Moto G 2013 CPU_Z* 

*i.imgur.com/3mYb7Id.jpg
*LG Optimus One CPU_Z. wow this ancient mobile supports CPU_Z !!!*



Unlike last time there is only one variant available here: 16GB. This time priced lower than 1st gen. Who said upgrade cost more? To sweeten the deal, there is a microSD card slot with a maximum size limit of 32GB.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/iyR6Yb4.jpg
*Moto G 2014 usable space* 

*i.imgur.com/rZBlIzo.jpg
*5.5GB free in 8GB model. Better ship with less apps in low-storage models*



Because the OS retains same look and feel (and same Google bloatwares), free memory is same as 1st gen. 400MB at first boot. Of the 16GB internal storage, 12GB is accessible with around 800MB taken up by Google & Motorola apps.

*Update:* You may have noticed with stock launcher (Google Now) the icons appear big. Switching to a third party launcher like Holo fixed it. Holo being lightweight and having a good lot of customization also helps keep the homescreen and app drawer clean.

We know processor & ram is same but thats not the only part that is responsible for performance. Ship low performing NAND and it has the ability to cripple a well spec'd device. Because NAND has no model number, i decided to go ahead and test it, comparing the scores to Moto G 2013 as well as LG Optimus One. Tests were done using Androbench at default settings so others can easily compare the scores to mine.


*Mobile**Moto G* (2014)*Moto G* (2013)*Optimus One* (2010)Sequential Read65.19 MB/s69.5 MB/s3.2 MB/sSequential Write22.22 MB/s16.0 MB/s2.67 MB/sRandom Read9.75 MB/s, 2497.92 IOPS8.3 MB/s, 2126.76 IOPS3.31 MB/s, 848.39 IOPSRandom Write2.72 MB/s, 696.41 IOPS1.62 MB/s, 415.9 IOPS2.55 MB/s, 653.79 IOPS

some more benchmarks:

*Mobile**Moto G* (2014)*Moto G* (2013)*Optimus One* (2010)Browser49.75 ms69.75 ms402.0 msMarket137.25 ms191.75 ms1480 msCamera138.75 ms180.5 ms1579.5 msCamcoder319.0 ms426.5 ms5817.0 ms

Moto G 2014 has faster access speed by around 10-20% but keep in mind i am testing a 16GB model against a 8GB one. Storage scores go up with increase in total memory size. Still looks like Motorola did switch to faster NAND as access speed went up a big amount, not possible by just increasing memory.

Because WP doesn't have Androbench, decided to test it the old fashion way of manually copying files. Below is the result:


*Mobile**Moto G* (2014)*Moto G* (2013)*Nokia Lumia 520* (2013)500MB movie rip29 sec40 sec33 sec500MB of images (197 total)67 sec83 sec214 sec

Files were copied to internal storage and not to microSD card. This test too shows that Moto G 2014 easily beats both the 2013 model as well as Nokia Lumia 520.

Another upgrade that i almost missed is the addition of gyroscope. It is a must for capturing photosphere & paranoma (Google Camera) and some virtual realty apps. Being a budget phone, this is nothing short of a big bonus.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/dTDNOUS.jpg
*Gyro is provided by BOSCH* 

*i.imgur.com/I85pJLL.jpg
*Moto G 2013 doesn't have any Gyro *



*Update:* Here are the Vellamo benchmark scores:

Starting with Multicore


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Q1OZDGi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FMggAnJ.jpg



Metal scores are next


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/fN5cq7k.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0DzXPEu.jpg



Chrome coming last


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Y7AA00r.jpg



PS: running ver.35 Chrome as i don't use it at all so scores may differ slightly.

Benchmark also allowed me to check the temperature under load. After running Chrome test, temperature looks good.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/fFucvnz.jpg




Upgrade Phase II:

Because the screen gets stretched to 5.0” while retaining the HD resolution pixel per inch falls from 326ppi to 294, not noticeable. Moto G 2014's display is slightly less bright compared to 2013 model but offers better contrast to counter it. Can't test readability under sunlight as its been raining here since past week with little to no sunshine.

*i.imgur.com/Efj8eQF.jpg

*Update:* The above comparison was between 4", 4.5" & 5.0". How about going head to head against another (famous) 5 incher?


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/xm7uXnj.jpg



The back camera upgrade was a must and performance definitely shows the difference. Image carry more details and noise level is now acceptable. Flash too is controlled and offers proper lighting in close shots. Though not as good as other 8MP sensors, this one at least no longer sucks. But compared to 1st gen, camera takes at least 1sec more to focus. The camera is tweaked by Motorola with the same swipe out controls from Moto G/X which helps keep the camera UI clean and out of random unnecessary obstacles. New features include save to SD card (not possible in last gen) & slow video while rest are same as its been in past gen. Touch anywhere to click a photo including the volume buttons, swipe up or down to zoom in and out.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/eTLJ27p.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fkhz0pT.jpg
*camera interface, nothing fancy*





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/2rAh6PZ.jpg
*Reference camera: Canon SX150 with flash*



Camera quality with flash ON (HDR: ON)



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JrC8eZ5.jpg
*Moto G 2013* 

*i.imgur.com/B3wbJUV.jpg
*Moto G 2014*



Camera quality with flash off (HDR:ON)



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/bqj17ii.jpg
*Moto G 2013* 

*i.imgur.com/4ueQ8fL.jpg
*Moto G 2014*



*PS:* due to rain & bad weather outdoor shots were not possible for the time being. Will update as soon as i get some decent shots in outdoor proper lighting conditions.

The added dual stereo speaker looks good but sadly they doesn't sound too loud compared to Moto G 1st gen and at maximum volume starts to distort. Still kudos to Motorola for the extra effort. Also the speaker no longer gets blocked if the phone is laid back first. Sound is decent for personal listening but if you try it in a big room, it'll emerge as another big failure. Sound through headphone (Soundmagic ES18, didn't even bother opening the stock ones) is loud and clear when using Google Play Music.

*Update: * Played Robotek at max volume. No distortion. Maybe the mp3 were of low bitrate. Will try a few more games before i can pass my verdict but the sound was simply awesome and loud. It was like sitting next to a boombox. Played for 10min and battery dropped by 3%. That translates to around 5hr of gaming time. Less for more demanding games.

*PS:* the much costlier Moto X doesn't have stereo speaker. Only the bottom bar acts as the speaker.

Time for another bad news i.e. battery. Motorola went for the same 2070mAh battery as in last gen and the result clearly shows. Under load this will only last for around 12hrs but under light or web browsing one can get more than 24hrs out.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/4MQbK1A.jpg


*no wakelocks*

Will post battery chart with heavy usage by next week.

*Update:* Read somewhere that the mobile supports 3G on both sim at the same time. I can't remember coming across 3G+3G in any phone before so this can be a first of its kind. Oh and a huge bonus too.


State of the market:

The reason behind Moto G 2013's big success was due to its competitors (or complete lack of it). Instead of going head to head, others felt it is best to ignore it completely and price their mobiles high as they always do. But come 2014, and the market got a few new players as well as few old ones all armed to take the high to Motorola. Xiaomi & Asus, 2 new players in the Indian smartphone market has their own mobiles that offers similar spec but at a much lower price. 

Redmi 1S is basically Moto G 2014 but screen reduced to 4.7" while retaining HD resolution. At 5999 this is ridiculous VFM. But despite the price it is not free of issues. Heating, app crash, camera crash (due to heating), sloppy performance, ships in a single colour with no customization, Android 4.3, no custom rom, no long term support plan, no proper service center structure, flash sale is not customer friendly. At 5999 with these kind of hardware it'll be stupid to even argue about updates. Redmi is scheduled to receive MIUI v6 sometime later this year but then Moto G ships with stock Android 4.4 and will receive Android L soon after release.

Asus Zenfone 5 was unveiled as the real Moto G killer and almost made it had it not been for some small issues that appeared along the way which turned it into a good alternative at best. x86 architecture (instead of ARM) means you'll run into app compatibility specially when trying to play heavy games. It does get hot & battery backup is much lower than Moto G (again credit goes to Atom chipset). Add to it, OS is still stuck at Android 4.3 with no clear date when Android 4.4 update will arrive, forget Android 5.0. Finally Asus (like all other) decided to add its own skin on top which only helps to further delay the update process. It does have 2GB ram but with most highend games being incompatible, this won't be of much use.

Sony recently released the Xperia E3 & LG has the L90, both powered by Snapdragon 400 + 1GB ram & Android 4.4 out of the box. But just like Asus both are using heavy bloated skin that only helps to differentiate their products by making it slow and sluggish. Also going by track record, neither Sony or LG appears to be interested in updating their mobiles in a proper timely manner sometimes taking a year to deliver a outdated OS update. Using WVGA/qHD display with limited internal storage. Lastly, neither of the two is good looking as Moto G 

Android One is shaping up well with many new members joining. Micromax, Karbonn or Spice won't threaten Moto G in any way (though they will surely affect Moto E's sales), even if those cost half. New mobiles with better spec is coming up but not scheduled to arrive anytime soon which only helps Motorola stay unchallenged in the budget market for longer.

Windows Phone too lacks a proper midrange offering in the 10-20k section. Lumia 730 may offer Moto G a proper competition but is largely dependent on the price.

My decision to go for Moto G was simple: i am spending money and i don't want any freaking complain from the mobile. But definitely want aftermarket support and for a long time. As a result, Xiaomi was immediately out of the equation. Asus with x86 chipset too meant it had to leave. LG & Sony were ruled out due to non-HD display, crappy UI and plain boring looks. Have been using the 1st gen Moto G for a few months now and i knew my bet was in safe hands and it did prove right. Android One looks good but i wanted a mobile from a bigger brand as despite being Google backed, the starter Android One mayn't receive custom rom support which is a must for me.


Summing up:

*Pros:*

Excellent build with matte back.
Rubbery back means doesn't slip.
Nano coating makes it splash proof.
Doesn't feel heavy despite being 148g.
Stereo speaker is loud and clear.
Camera quality improved since first gen.
Display is crisp and clear with excellent viewing angle.
Volume and power button no longer prone to accidental trigger.
Excellent standby time.
Doesn't heat at all.
Smooth and responsive.
Added Gyroscope means virtual realty apps should work.
Looks better than 1st gen.
Cheaper than 1st gen.


*Cons:*

One handed usage is difficult, specially typing.
Speaker distorts sometimes at max volume.
Lack of proper lighting results in noisy images.
Maximum brightness is slightly less than last gen.
Battery backup is slightly reduced.
Autofocus takes longer to lock.
Bundled accessories are garbage with no USB data cable.


----------



## seamon (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

Am I the only one who's interested in the book in the first few shots.
Preparing for some exam?
BTW how many phones do you have?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*



seamon said:


> Am I the only one who's interested in the book in the first few shots.
> Preparing for some exam?



GATE 



seamon said:


> BTW how many phones do you have?



only 2. Nokia Lumia 520 belongs to my mom, Moto G 1st gen to my sister.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

Nice review man and a indepth one too. BTW you own SX150?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*



$hadow said:


> Nice review man and a indepth one too. BTW you own SX150?



thanks. yes, i have that cam.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

NIce review but the images need a tag as I could not make out which photo represented what in the text/conversation.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*



Gollum said:


> NIce review but the images need a tag as I could not make out which photo represented what in the text/conversation.



added tags below individual image. hope its fine now


----------



## $hadow (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*



sam said:


> thanks. yes, i have that cam.



how come you didn't do a review of same. It would have helped many.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*



$hadow said:


> how come you didn't do a review of same. It would have helped many.



i was during the puja days. and i am not an experienced camera guy. would have sounded funny


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

Congrats sam! It was about time you upgraded. LG Optimus one was a legend, but an upgrade was warranted and long overdue.

Good review too. Some synthetic benchmarks would fix the geeky appetite. 

I also got to use new Moto G since one of my colleague bought one too. And the speaker grill was not looking that bad, and it felt good to hold in the hands. Although the screen size did feel a tad bigger. I think my sweet spot would be the size of older Moto G. I think using O1 was the reason for that feel. Also since resolution of newer Moto G is the same as older, the icons seemed to stretch, not completely justifying the bigger size. For me if size of screen is bigger, resolution should increase to compensate for it. Needless to say a 1080p screen on 5.5" would look gorgeous, but now I am just being carried away. At its price newer Moto G is solid bang for buck.

The first thing which I did after I got my hands on a newer Moto G was to install CPU-Z and was surprised to see a plethora of sensors on CPUZ including Gyroscope too. The way you disabled all apps with "Google" in the name made me chuckle. Apps like Google Music is the only app which plays music on my ancient O1 smoothly, TTPod just hangs. xD

*Some questions: *
1. Disabling apps don't require root? And you can do it from stock? Does it disable app like, "Freezing" in Link2SD?
2. Is one handed typing that difficult on newer Moto G even on Swype? I will test it myself tomorrow.
3. Which ROM and that sweet clock widget are you finally on, on O1? Since I think you won't be upgrading to any newer ROM on our beloved phone?

PS: Btw, you shouldn't be surprised to see that O1 supports CPU-Z...  Its running same version of Android which your newer Moto G is on after all. 
PS2: HDR does make a difference!


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

Camera quality with flash ON (HDR: ON)


I feel like 2013 is better than 2014 in this camera shot..
2014 looks a bit maroonish


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

Congrats sam 

Good review too.

PS: I can vouch for the difficulty in handling phone with one hand as I too am having same problem because of jumping from 3.2 to 4.7.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

Congrats Sam. Fantastic review. I had gifted the 16 GB moto g 2013 to my aunt this year. This one addresses all shortcomings of the outgoing model. BTW please post vellamo benchmark scores if possible.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

Nice review!!  I am planning to change my device from Xperia L to the new Moto g2.. Can you please clear these doubts?? 
1. Does it support otg and move to sd card option? 
2. Xperia L's 8mp camera was pretty mediocre.. I hope the g2 doesn't disappoint much..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*



Vyom said:


> Also since resolution of newer Moto G is the same as older, the icons seemed to stretch, not completely justifying the bigger size.



already pointed by my sister asking why is the icons so big. i had no clue.



Vyom said:


> Apps like Google Music is the only app which plays music on my ancient O1 smoothly, TTPod just hangs. xD



Google Music and few Google apps are there but things like talkback, hangouts, translate had to go. i am more than fine without them.



Vyom said:


> *Some questions: *
> 1. Disabling apps don't require root? And you can do it from stock? Does it disable app like, "Freezing" in Link2SD?
> 2. Is one handed typing that difficult on newer Moto G even on Swype? I will test it myself tomorrow.
> 3. Which ROM and that sweet clock widget are you finally on, on O1? Since I think you won't be upgrading to any newer ROM on our beloved phone?



1. NO. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ao9wGtz.jpg


2. didn't try swipe but reaching the other side of the keyboard is not easy. specially if you are using one hand to hold as well as type.
3. CM11 RC9. RC10 is out. Will try the f2fs rom. it won't make any big difference as the h/w is pretty much ancient but at least it leaves me free to tweak and experiment around with the stuff.

the clock widget is Minimal Clock.

after using this phone for a week, LG O1 is lying in my drawer. even those slight delays feels like 10sec lag now. was planning to turn my old mobile into a music player but i am having second thoughts now. no amount of tweaking will make it even half as smooth as this one.



dashing.sujay said:


> Congrats sam
> 
> Good review too.
> 
> PS: I can vouch for the difficulty in handling phone with one hand as I too am having same problem because of jumping from 3.2 to 4.7.



thanks. one handed typing is still a headache.



vickybat said:


> Congrats Sam. Fantastic review. I had gifted the 16 GB moto g 2013 to my aunt this year. This one addresses all shortcomings of the outgoing model. BTW please post vellamo benchmark scores if possible.



thanks. will post soon.



ashs1 said:


> Nice review!!  I am planning to change my device from Xperia L to the new Moto g2.. Can you please clear these doubts??
> 1. Does it support otg and move to sd card option?
> 2. Xperia L's 8mp camera was pretty mediocre.. I hope the g2 doesn't disappoint much..



1. yes, it does. i don't have OTG cable with me as of now but others have said it supports. you won't get any notification but the pendrive shows up in file manager.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/6UqRJ95.jpg


but no idea how much data (if any at all) was moved to sdcard.

2. it is good with proper lighting only. but at least it is an upgrade from the horrible 5MP of first gen.

but the downside of AOSP is you'll lose a ton of settings available in Sony or custom rom. There is absolutely no customization settings by default. Even the basic notification panel can't be edited. Turning on data means you'll have to jump 2-3 screens. For me it felt like being thrown into stone age. i'll jump to CyanogenMod as soon as it is ready. Can't live with such basic OS.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

thats one of the best review i've ever seen  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amjath (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

First Congrats [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]
Second Excellent Review.

I bought the high end device Galaxy S2 on the first day of launch, but now I dont feel like replacing it with other high end device because of the size. Even mid range device follow this big display lead


----------



## theserpent (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*



ashs1 said:


> Nice review!!  I am planning to change my device from Xperia L to the new Moto g2.. Can you please clear these doubts??
> 1. Does it support otg and move to sd card option?
> 2. Xperia L's 8mp camera was pretty mediocre.. I hope the g2 doesn't disappoint much..



So you to are joining the bandwagon of changing this POS Xperia L to Moto g


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*

The OS is so smooth and [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] great review,did you upgraded to l?
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK3YvlOFRTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Moto G (2014) Review: Welcome to the Next Generation*



TheHumanBot said:


> thats one of the best review i've ever seen  Thanks for sharing.





amjath said:


> First Congrats [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]
> Second Excellent Review.
> 
> I bought the high end device Galaxy S2 on the first day of launch, but now I dont feel like replacing it with other high end device because of the size. Even mid range device follow this big display lead



thanks guys 



TechnoBOY said:


> The OS is so smooth and [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] great review,did you upgraded to l?



no L build is available. nobody has ported it to Moto G yet.


----------

